# 120 Hz unter HDMI



## TK-Krumbach (25. August 2011)

Ich weiß nicht, ob es ein bekanntes Problem ist. Wenn ich meinen Monitor, der 120 Hz beherrscht, über HDMI anschließe habe ich nicht die Auswahl, ihn auch unter 120 Hz laufen zu lassen. Wenn ich es als benutzerdefinierte Einstellung einstelle, geht es durchaus. Ist das normal?


----------



## OctoCore (25. August 2011)

In welcher Auflösung?


----------



## Tambob (26. August 2011)

Geht HDMI nicht immer nur bei 60Hz? Bis auf HDMI 1.4?


----------



## OctoCore (27. August 2011)

Du kannst theoretisch einstellen, was du willst, auch 120 Hz. Du darfst nur in der Kombination von Auflösung und Bildfrequenz nicht die Gesamtbandbreite des Singlelink-Modus überschreiten. Mit der Beschränkung im Hinterkopf kannst du alles einstellen, was du auch mit DVI einstellen kannst. Und natürlich, was der Monitor annimmt - oder der Grafikkarten-Treiber.
Du darfst die in der HDMI-Spezifikation festgelegten genormten Video-Modi nicht mit den technischen Grenzen verwechseln. Z.B. kannst du auch bei HDMI-Anschluß alte Spieleklassiker zocken, die nur eine 640x480er oder 800x600er-Auflösung bieten. Als HDMI-Video-Standard gibt es sie nicht. Falls jetzt jemand kommt und schreibt: doch, doch! - okay, von mir aus.  Es geht nur ums Prinzip und ich hoffe, es ist klar, was ich meine.


----------



## Husky (27. August 2011)

Mal ein Auszug aus einem Test:

Nur ein Dual-Link-DVI-Kabel (liegt allen TFTs im Test bei) liefert  momentan die nötige Bandbreite für 120 Bilder pro Sekunde. Zwar besitzen  einige der Testkandidaten auch HDMI-Eingänge, allerdings unterstützen  diese nicht den für die 120-Hertz-Übertragung notwendigen Standard HDMI  1.4 und eignen sich so nur zum Einspielen eines gängigen  60-Hertz-Signals.


----------



## OctoCore (27. August 2011)

Ist ja im Grunde, das was ich oben geschrieben habe. HDMI kann nur Singlelink. In HDMI 1.4 werden auch 120 Hz Video-Modi definiert. Die sind aber in halber Auflösung. Wenn der Monitor keinen HDMI 1.4-Eingang hat, wird daraus nichts, weil er die Norm nicht versteht. Da muss man auf den DVI-Ausgang zurückgreifen. Da geht es. Ein softwareplayer (3D-Tauglich muss er natürlich sein) setzt das Ganze mit Unterstützung des nVidiatreibers (oder auch mit den Treibern für AMD-Karten - da braucht man aber Treiber von Drittherstellern, weil AMD selbst keine Stereoskopie-Treiber zur Verfügung stellt) auf den 120Hz-Moni um.


----------



## TK-Krumbach (27. August 2011)

Also, wenn ich dann in 3D spielen will, muss ich es mit einem Dual-Link-DVI-Kabel machen? Kann ich beide Kabel anschließen und hin und herschalten?


----------



## OctoCore (27. August 2011)

Ja, Spielen geht mit Full-HD und 120 Hz nur mit DVI. Wie das mit dem Hinundherschalten aussieht - tscho... echt keine Ahnung.
Erkannt die Grafikkarte im laufenden Windowsbetrieb einen neu angeschlossenen Monitor überhaupt?
Wenn du beide Monianschlüsse an die Graka hängst, also DVI und HDMI, und den Rechner neu startest - also ganz neu, von stromlos nach eingeschaltet - auf welchem Anschluß am Monitor erscheint dann ein Bild? Ein Anschluss kann nur gewinnen. 
und wenn du dann unter Windows am Monitor auf den anderen Eingang umschaltest, ist das eben, wie im laufenden Betrieb einen zweiten Monitor anzuklemmen.
Mach mal - und dann komm' wieder und erzähle der gespannten Gemeinde, was gelaufen ist.


----------



## TK-Krumbach (28. August 2011)

Also bisher musste ich alle Monitore von Hand auf den entsprechenden Eingang umschalten. Interessanterweise gibts von Samsung eine exe Monitor Driver Installer, bei der man dann raussuchen kann, ob man HDMI, DVI oder den Display Port nutzt.


----------



## dopefish90 (27. Februar 2015)

Ich benutze ein Asus X555LN Notebook mit angeschlossenem Samsung S23A700D Monitor, der 120Hz beherrscht. Das Notebook hat nur einen  HDMI Anschluss, den ich auch mit einem HDMI Kabel mit dem Monitor verbunden habe. In den Intel HD Einstellungen habe ich eine Benutzerdefinierte Auflösung mit 1920x1080 und 120Hz mit dem Timing Standard:"CEA 861" hinzugefügt. Starte ich allerdings ein Spiel und aktiviere 120hz ruckelt es sehr stark. Im Fenstermodus allerdings funktioniert das Spiel auf 120hz und 1920 Auflösung. Das heisst ja das HDMI sehr wohl in der Lage ist 120hz mit 1920*1080 Auflösung darzustellen


----------



## JoM79 (27. Februar 2015)

Reifen  theoretisch kann HDMI ab ich meine 1.4 das, aber nativ wird das von den Herstellern nicht genutzt.


----------

